# Metallic



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

This is Sherwin Williams Brushed Metallic
Base Coat is Fireweed Metallic


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

This one is just a base and a glaze, then use a roller to brush.


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

Hard to get a good picture, the color matches good, but the sample card has more "lines" to it, going to try another coat.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Where is Kevie when we need him?


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

Who's he?

This turned out real nice, the paint is wet in some, and picture just don't show it well.


----------



## Mod Paint Works (Jul 2, 2010)

Metallics are popular and I keep hearing how nearly impossible they are to get the uniform finish. It seems the only way to get an acceptable finish is like you've done; the brushed/'suede' look. I would like to see a metallic product that can be rolled evenly in one direction showing no lap marks. Wheres it at?!


----------



## LAD (Apr 3, 2009)

Mod Paint Works said:


> Metallics are popular and I keep hearing how nearly impossible they are to get the uniform finish. It seems the only way to get an acceptable finish is like you've done; the brushed/'suede' look. I would like to see a metallic product that can be rolled evenly in one direction showing no lap marks. Wheres it at?!


It's made by happy elves in Unicorn land:yes:


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Mod Paint Works said:


> Metallics are popular and I keep hearing how nearly impossible they are to get the uniform finish. It seems the only way to get an acceptable finish is like you've done; the brushed/'suede' look. I would like to see a metallic product that can be rolled evenly in one direction showing no lap marks. Wheres it at?!




Modern Masters makes a roller cover that costs about $50.00 that works well. Usually when I am doing a metallic finish , where the metallic paint is not the base coat, it will take 3-4 layers to eliminate lap lines. Unless it is a basecoat, I always use a sponge and a rag for the best results.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Some finish pics


----------

